# Seeking Roadace 404 info



## bobspelledbackward (May 9, 2010)

I've had a Maruishi Roadace404 since the late 80s that I know nothing about. I had bought it used from my then boss and don't recall how long he owned it. Frankly, I haven't ridden it for about ten-fifteen years (much to the dismay of my wife and doctor!). Anyway, we're going to be moving up to "the lake" and the roads up there are better suited to a mountain-type bike than a narrow tire road bike like I have. So, I'm going to sell this one on the Minneapolis Craigslist and am wondering if you knowledgeable cyclists could fill me in on the Roadace 404...when it might date back to, where it stands in the Maruishi/road bike pecking order, etc. It has Dia-compe brakes, Suntour GT luxe derailleur, Rigida rims. The seat, stem, pedals, etc. appear to be original to the bike. I aired up the tires and took it for a short spin and it still rides very nice. Does this model have any desirability and value or is it not much more than any typical used garage sale bike? Thanks in advance for your comments and help!


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

I've never seen one, but yours is a very clean 1980, 81, or 82 low end, entry level 12 speed. Others here will tell you it's a heavy frame, but won't mention that these very often ride very well (i.e. are not twitchy) due to the long wheelbase and relaxed head and seat tube angles. Most competing brands furnished cheaper pedals than yours on entry level bikes. What do the decals on the frame and fork say?

The brake cables (esp. the rear) are too long, but I'd let the next owner deal with that. BTW, it could use an overhaul if it hasn't had one, as by this time most of the bearing grease has dried out. You might, but are not compelled to, adjust the price for this. It would be nice to mention it to the buyer.


----------

